# FREE parking Edinburgh



## larryn (Apr 22, 2013)

Just passed through Edinburgh yesterday after calling into Tescos was informed maximum parking was 3 hours after that it was a £70 fine because it was monitored by CCTV and a private company. 
However the young man on the service desk informed me that i could park outside tescos on a FREE PARK......BRILLIANT
So thought i would pass info to fellow members:
Head down the A8 heading into Edingburgh after about 1 mile you will see CURRYS/PCWORLD on your right also a Macdonalds and a large roundabout turn right on to the B701 Meadow Place Road,as you turn right Americangolf store on your right car park is 100yards on your right. If you miss itcarry onto Tesco and turn round
Lots of room i got my 26ft m/h in no problem. Bus stop round the corner for city centre. There is a barrier thatcloses at 10:30pm til 08:00


----------

